# Leffe Blonde



## Pumpy (20/5/06)

The night before I picked up a fourpack of Tetley bitter I drank one it was so Oxidised I took them back to Sainsburys They were a bit put out that I had drank one, but reluctantly gave me my money back .

So I decided to pick myself a beer that I can sit down and watch Aliens V Predator on Fox . I bought a 750 ml bottle of Belgian Abbey brewed Leffe Blond 6.6%& a Bruin 6.5%.
I must say that I love a nice crusty french baguette with some salmon and a fresh salad with my beer .
The bottles are corked and so far I am drinking the Leffe Blonde I confess to never having one although I have brewed beer with a belgian golden yeast which really grew on me athough the beer I made was quite strong .

I must say that this is a really lovely beer and I am really enjoying it .It is proabably one of the stronger beers I have tasted on my trip but the flavour and body are great , I cant wait to crack open the Bruin, It looks like I will be drinking the slab of Becks in the fridge while I watch Aliens V Predator  

I have just come back to update the Bruin , again this is a really wonderful beer I love Brown ales and this over steps the mark .

One thing about both these two beers is they have alchohol in them ,perhaps I have been tasting too many English cask ales which are a nice flavour undercarbonated ,in my opinion and bit lacking in body and alchohol , I must give it to the Belgians ,I will be going back for a few of these before I leave ,
nearly A$12 Australian dollars for the two bottles which I am more than happy with .

I know where they have this on Leffe Blonde on draught so will be giving that a workout before I leave .

Pumpy


----------



## kook (20/5/06)

Can I offer a tip while you're over here?

Go to Beer Circus in Croydon! It has the best selection of international beers (particularly Belgian) of anywhere in the UK. Plus if you get bored of international beers, they're a proper freehouse too, normally serving 2-4 cask ales from independant UK brewers.

You won't find any Leffe there though, they're very anti-Interbrew (can't blame them really, considering how they're killing the trade in Belgium). What you will find is a lot of smaller Belgian, Dutch and German breweries beers. 

They normally have at least a few hundred available at a time, some of which rarely leave Europe (you can get Leffe back home anytime!).

Details here:

http://www.thebeercircus.co.uk/


PS - Leffe aint brewed at an abbey. It's a giant factory style brewery in Leuven. Stella Artios is brewed there too. They also happen to be the largest brewer in the world (www.inbev.com).


----------



## Pumpy (20/5/06)

Thanks Kook will give it a try next week  Pumpy


----------



## razz (20/5/06)

G'day Pumpy. Tried the blonde for the first time this week, a very nice beer. I would like to make a clone of this. Wish I could get it in 750 ml bottle, Dan Murphy's only had the 330 ml. Also drank a Delerium tremens, the first half poured clear and I didn't like it that much. But the second half poured cloudy and the yeast made it a much nicer drink. :beerbang:


----------



## Bizarre (20/5/06)

Hey Pumpy - Leffe is one of my favourite beers and I can also thoroughly recommend Hoegaarden (Im drooling at the thought!), and if you see a Hoegaarden Grand Cru grab one and try it!

Mmmmmm - 8.7% and tasty!


----------



## mhan7073 (20/5/06)

Hey there,

I had a go at the hoegaarden forbidden fruit last night. Very impressive. I'm a big fan of the normal hoegaarden, but I wasn't too happy with the grand cru. The forbidden fruit however has a wonderful colour, nice aroma and a really pleasant fruity taste. 

I also again can't recommend enough the chimay grand reserve - (750ml)- but try and get a champagne stopper or drink it with a friend.

Mic


----------



## monkale (20/5/06)

Hey Bizarre

I agree the hoegaarden Grand Cru is a very fine drop indeed I have one in bottles Just an extract brew though still two young only 2 months old but first try when bottling was on the right path another 6months should be good.Not as good as AG. Chimay Grand Reserve dont need a freind to drink him with  unless he has his own bottle. 
Cheers Monkale


----------



## Pumpy (20/5/06)

Razz & Biz ,

Ohhhhhh!! my head is splitting this morning with the worst headache ever I just had the two bottles aof Leffe and a couple of Becks ,.
Sorry I cant bring a 750 bottle home for you they are pretty heavy in champers bottle . 
Will give the HoeGarden a try tonight .

Wonder what gave me the headache ??
never get it with my home brew !!


Pumpy


----------



## lunanick (20/5/06)

leffe ends its fermention at 25degrees. perhaps it's the long-chain alcohol giving you that headache.


----------



## razz (20/5/06)

lunanick said:


> leffe ends its fermention at 25degrees. perhaps it's the long-chain alcohol giving you that headache.
> [post="127890"][/post]​


More like the 15-20 standard drinks that our globe trotting friend consumed !


----------



## Bizarre (20/5/06)

Pumpy said:


> Razz & Biz ,
> 
> Ohhhhhh!! my head is splitting this morning with the worst headache ever I just had the two bottles aof Leffe and a couple of Becks ,.
> Sorry I cant bring a 750 bottle home for you they are pretty heavy in champers bottle .
> ...



Just be sure to stop by the medicine isle in Sainsburys before you leave Pumpy, to grab some Paracetamol and Rescue Remedy incase the Grand Cru catches up with ya mate!


----------



## Pumpy (20/5/06)

Razz & Bizz perhaps you are right I have been overdoing it a bit after all I do not have the constitution like Ross ,better get the pills from Sainsbury's and slow down a bit.,

I was after all doing it on behalf of the AHB community in belief it would help them in their brewing knowledge how misguided I was ,Ohhhh!!!!  

Pumpy


----------



## razz (20/5/06)

Pumpy said:


> Razz & Bizz perhaps you are right I have been overdoing it a bit after all I do not have the constitution like Ross ,better get the pills from Sainsbury's and slow down a bit.,
> 
> I was after all doing it on behalf of the AHB community in belief it would help them in their brewing knowledge how misguided I was ,Ohhhh!!!!
> 
> ...


Ah Pumpy old chap, I never said you were over doing it  I think I'm just a little jealous that you can't bring a few bottles back. Purely for research purposes of course !


----------



## kook (20/5/06)

Leffe (the entire range) is distributed across most major AU cities by CUB. The blonde and brune are on tap in most cities too in the ALH Belgian beer bars.

It tastes no different in 330 from 750, it's all filtered / pasturised so any taste differences will purely be due to storage (and they won't be improvements!). The exception to this is the Leffe Tripel, which is bottle conditioned.


----------



## Pumpy (20/5/06)

Despite the pain and sufferring it was sticll nice B) 

Pumpy


----------



## Boozy the clown (20/5/06)

Pumps, se if you can get your hands on some 'Adventis' (spelling?)

Strong, the eisbock is a killer. Financial controller is mad, spent the day in bed with a hangover...


----------



## Pumpy (21/5/06)

Boozy the clown said:


> Pumps, se if you can get your hands on some 'Adventis' (spelling?)
> 
> Strong, the eisbock is a killer. Financial controller is mad, spent the day in bed with a hangover...
> [post="127975"][/post]​




Boozy Now thats all I want a beer thats going to give me a thumping great hangover B) 

But I will ask mmm where shall I start at the chapel

Pumpy


----------



## NRB (21/5/06)

Do you mean Aventinus, brewed by Schneider & Sohn?


----------



## Pumpy (22/5/06)

Schneider Weisse Adventinus

Hic very nice :blink: Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (22/5/06)

pic of the local barmaid


----------



## Pumpy (24/5/06)

I must confess I really have enjoyed the Leffe beers Blonde, Braun, & Radius this holiday ,normally I drink lower alchohol beersaround 4-5% but the flavour and body in these beer has me thinking I would like to give brewing them a try ,I have in mind a yeast . I have really been impressed with this range .

Pumpy


----------



## Bizarre (26/5/06)

Pumpy said:


> I must confess I really have enjoyed the Leffe beers Blonde, Braun, & Radius this holiday ,normally I drink lower alchohol beersaround 4-5% but the flavour and body in these beer has me thinking I would like to give brewing them a try ,I have in mind a yeast . I have really been impressed with this range .
> 
> Pumpy
> [post="128723"][/post]​



Not sure if you are back over these fine shores again Pumpy - I meant to say in a post b4 and forgot (its may age - well thats what I blame anyways! Hehe) - if you get the chance to try some of the Belhaven beers - especially Belhaven Best - they are quite a nice drop! I used to live around that neck of the woods 8 years ago when I lived in Scotland


----------



## Jens-Kristian (26/5/06)

Belhaven . . . Roar!!!

It is one of my absolute favourites.  They have one called St. Andrews, which in my opinion is one of the best ales ever brewed. In their line is also "Scottish Ale" which I found very good indeed and their "Robert Burns" - another fine drop!

Pumpy, I don't know if you are still out and about, but if you find Tripel Karmeliet anywhere you should really, really give it a go. It's another high alcohol one - I believe it is 7.9 or so, but it is shockingly difficult to find that alcohol in the taste, except for . . . I don't know. A friend of mine and I used to refer to it as 'The Traitor.' The reson for this was that the first time we had it at the pub we had no idea it contained that much alcohol, and since it drinks like a soft-drink you keep going back for more. We'd had six pints each and were going up for another when our very lovely barmaid (who knew us very well) said . . 'Guys . . you do know this is 7.9, right? We got another and realised quite quickly that perhaps that was the wrong thing to do. 

It's amazing though. A bit like Leffe Blonde, but with some more of those subtle flowery notes in it.

Wonderful. I really want one now. :chug: 

Cheers,

Jens-Kristian


----------



## bconnery (26/5/06)

If you are still over there Pumpy try and find Timothy Taylors on tap, and also Harvey's Best Bitter if you haven't already of course. 

I'm going back in August and cannot wait for a pint of some flat and warm!!!


----------



## Pumpy (29/5/06)

Alas Biz I am back in OZ so I was unable to take your suggestion of the Belhaven Best , I will next time  


Jk again the Tripel Karmeliet will have to wait until next time 


Bconnery I did have plenty of Timothy Taylors whilst watching Chelsea in the final 

events on the way home .......

Coventry bus station an very nice arab girl asked me t Omind her luggage while I waited for it to explode she returned to me a bag of nerves .

Heathrow bottle fizzy water erupted like champagne over trousers much to amusement of some chick .
Dubai second pilot was sick five hour delay for flight 
all up from bus station in Coventry in UK to Camden NSW Australia about 36 hours ( not again in hurry 

Films watched in flight 

Doom 
Chitty chitty bang bang
king kong
Harry potter goblet of fire 
chronicles of Narnia 
the producers 
Robbie Williams in concert 
some rugby union 

Pumpy :blink:


----------

